# Chi Gung



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anybody know of any good websites dealing with Chi Gung ?

Thanks

Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2003)

For martial applications, or more generally?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 22, 2003)

For Martial Arts or even just simple health promotion.


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Taiji fan (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.shaolin-wahnam.tripod.com/  try this one...for Wong Keiw Kit.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *http://www.shaolin-wahnam.tripod.com/  try this one...for Wong Keiw Kit. *



Need to drop the "tripod" out of it: http://www.shaolin-wahnam.com/ 



Mike


----------



## Taiji fan (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks......that'll teach me to take it straight from google without checking the link!


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 29, 2003)

Try Tim Cartmell's site:

http://www.shenwu.com/

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Seigi (Sep 13, 2003)

I enjoy Ken Cohen's teachings.
Here's his site: www.qigonghealing.com


----------



## Pat (Sep 14, 2003)

In my opinion you might want to stay away from Falun Chi Gong.
:drinkbeer


----------



## Taiji fan (Sep 14, 2003)

> In my opinion you might want to stay away from Falun Chi Gong.


 why?


----------



## Pat (Sep 14, 2003)

Because I've heard some bad things about it  from different sources.  So if I was going to study Chi Gung I would stay away from "styles" that have a bad rap and go with the ones that have proven their value and have good "reviews". Why take a chance if you don't have to. Of course this is just my opinion, anyone can 
study anything they wish.

:drinkbeer


----------



## Taiji fan (Sep 14, 2003)

thats ok...I was just curious, wondered if you had some experience of it and that was why you were advising caution..


----------



## Pat (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> * thats ok...I was just curious, wondered if you had some experience of it and that was why you were advising caution.. *




No experience with Falun Gong, maybe I am a little too cautious.

:drinkbeer


----------



## Taiji fan (Sep 14, 2003)

I have read a few bits and pieces too, but not come across anyone actually practising......

being cautious is no bad thing


----------

